# Richt received a call from Texas.



## HuntDawg (Dec 15, 2013)

I can't believe people even opened this thread. Richt would not be considered for a split second for a top 5 job, which he already has, but seems to keep us in the top 25 fairly consistently.

Will Bobo get a call? Sure, when you know what freezes over.

If Richt  and Bobo  are such great coaches, why do their names never come up when a top program has an opening?

Oh yeah, thats right, those schools know neither would ever leave so they do not waste their time. Sure.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 15, 2013)

Just for you....


----------



## riprap (Dec 15, 2013)

this is a good read.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 16, 2013)

riveting....


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 16, 2013)

and I am wondering this huntdawg; are you now monitoring CMR's phone activity? has u of texas already started their search? do thelma and louise really die or does the car land in a softly in a slow moving river? theses questions keep me awake at night


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 16, 2013)

who does TX go get?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 16, 2013)

Dabo?


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 16, 2013)

The idiot moon must be shining brightly.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Dec 16, 2013)

Hey-Don't get too hasty - perhaps the Dallas Cowboy's called Coach Richt !  He would be an improvement to anything  they have going on !!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 16, 2013)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dabo?



Dat boy may not chew/shoot guns or show up for cock fights

i hope they dont get Morris

they should give tommy bowden a wack


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Dec 16, 2013)

The real question is,........if they get dabo, will clemson go after Saban.   :>)


----------



## WickedTider (Dec 16, 2013)

HuntDawg said:


> I can't believe people even opened this thread.



I thought that maybe the UT waterboy may have resigned as well


----------



## riprap (Dec 16, 2013)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Hey-Don't get too hasty - perhaps the Dallas Cowboy's called Coach Richt !  He would be an improvement to anything  they have going on !!



They already got Dooley don't they?


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 16, 2013)

Todd Granthams wife is looking at homes in The Lake Keowee area.


----------



## HuntDawg (Dec 16, 2013)

Mack Brown said it best this weekend. He coached at school that has the potential and expectation to be in the top 5 every year. He did it for a while, but could not do it anymore. He said Texas deserved better.

Hats off to a man who knows where his program should be, and where it currently is.

UGA should be in the top 5 consistently, yet after 13 years we are not.

Will we be in the top 5 next year? We all know the answer to that one.

So the question is, do we have the resources to be a consistent top 5 program? 

If the answer is no, then so be it, but if the answer is yes, then why do we not move in another direction?


----------



## HuntDawg (Dec 16, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> and I am wondering this huntdawg; are you now monitoring CMR's phone activity? has u of texas already started their search? do thelma and louise really die or does the car land in a softly in a slow moving river? theses questions keep me awake at night



No I do not monitor his phone calls. What I do know is that his name, nor Bobo have been mentioned by any media source.

Show me where anyone that does this stuff for a living has brought up either name.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 17, 2013)

show us your press pass.


----------



## riprap (Dec 17, 2013)

HuntDawg said:


> No I do not monitor his phone calls. What I do know is that his name, nor Bobo have been mentioned by any media source.
> 
> Show me where anyone that does this stuff for a living has brought up either name.



UGA IS the top coaching job in the country and these other universities or the pros know you can't lure this dynamic duo away.No No:


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 17, 2013)

Nothing better than watching Dawgs fight amongst themselves. I guess there is some truth to the old saying "It is a Dawg eat Dawg world out there." Just for the record, I think CMR is a Fine man and a good coach. You guys need to keep supporting him no matter what your brother HuntDawg says. CMR is great for the SEC and opposing fans of every conference.


----------



## Saltwater Junky (Dec 17, 2013)

You consider UGA a top 5 job?


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 17, 2013)

I consider UGA a top 10 or top 15 job. Not sure it falls in the top 5.


----------



## riprap (Dec 17, 2013)

Surely these are not the same bama fans who say others are obsessed with their team. 

Yes UGA fans have a difference of opinion unlike other fan bases. Their coach tells them what to do and how to think.


----------



## HuntDawg (Dec 17, 2013)

Saltwater Junky said:


> You consider UGA a top 5 job?



Why would it not be?

The State of Georgia produces the 4th most players in the NFL that played High School ball here. With that said, UGA is the flagship school in this State, with no other in state competition for NFL caliber recruits.

Look at the numbers. 

Mark Richt has created this problem. People do not believe it is a top 5 program due to his 13 years of mediocrity. Technically bit is not at this time due to Richt, but it should be by the amount of in state talent.

Just in the last day or two the number one rated linebacker in the country from Georgia gave a verbal to Ohio State. Not to mention the 4 of our Super 11 that have committed to Clemson.

This is why I think UGA is a top 5 program.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 17, 2013)

Top 5 jobs in no order:  Alabama, Notre Dame, Southern Cal, Texas, and probably Ohio State.

Next tier, again in no order, includes Florida State, Michigan, Oklahoma, Nebraska, LSU, Florida, Miami, Auburn, and Georgia, among about 5 or 10 others.

However, UGA is only in that group BECAUSE of what Mark Richt has done.

It is a fallacy to believe UGA is or has ever been a perennial top 5 program.  This is the best run of UGA football history ever, regardless of Dooley and Herschel's National Title.  Dooley never sustained anything like what Mark Richt has done.

I'm not just hating on UGA because I'm a Tech fan.  I'm just calling it like I, and pretty much everyone else in the entire country outside the State of Georgia, see it.

There could be an argument that he could do better with the amount of talent in the State, I guess, but, man, has he won a lot of football games...


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 17, 2013)

riprap said:


> Surely these are not the same bama fans who say others are obsessed with their team.
> 
> Yes UGA fans have a difference of opinion unlike other fan bases. Their coach tells them what to do and how to think.



And Bama fans tell you what to expect year in and year out with your Dawgs and usually we hit the nail on the head. 10 wins and numerous fire CMR threads. Go Fish.... That's all...


----------



## riprap (Dec 17, 2013)

fairhope said:


> And Bama fans tell you what to expect year in and year out with your Dawgs and usually we hit the nail on the head. 10 wins and numerous fire CMR threads. Go Fish.... That's all...



And I say the same thing. What's your point?


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 17, 2013)

riprap said:


> And I say the same thing. What's your point?



THAT'S ALL...Read it slowly. Get Saban out of your head. Now read again. You got it?


----------



## riprap (Dec 17, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Nothing better than watching Dawgs fight amongst themselves. I guess there is some truth to the old saying "It is a Dawg eat Dawg world out there." Just for the record, I think CMR is a Fine man and a good coach. You guys need to keep supporting him no matter what your brother HuntDawg says. CMR is great for the SEC and opposing fans of every conference.





fairhope said:


> THAT'S ALL...Read it slowly. Get Saban out of your head. Now read again. You got it?



Pretty sure I don't need you to tell me what to do, but this hypocrisy or obsession (not sure which) is making you look foolish.


----------



## HuntDawg (Dec 17, 2013)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Top 5 jobs in no order:  Alabama, Notre Dame, Southern Cal, Texas, and probably Ohio State.
> 
> Next tier, again in no order, includes Florida State, Michigan, Oklahoma, Nebraska, LSU, Florida, Miami, Auburn, and Georgia, among about 5 or 10 others.
> 
> ...



Obviously you do not understand the recruiting process.  The state of Georgia did not have near the amount of in state talent in numbers when Dooley was here.  The Atlanta Metro area has exploded with population growth in the last 15 years.  This means much more talent than the Atlanta of 20 years ago.

Example, look at the Metro Atlanta High Schools now when it comes to State Championships in the higher classifications.  It is dominated by metro Atlanta, unlike 20 years ago and before.  This means one thing, and one thing only.  The talent is in Metro Atlanta, which no other SEC school has.

Yes, he has one a lot of games.  He also has not won an SEC title in 9 years.

Tell me this, would the following schools keep their Head Coach for 9 years with out a conference title?  Alabama, Florida, LSU, Florida State, Miami, USC, Ohio State?

We all know the answer to that one.

And by the way, Alabama is not a top five program.  Nick Saban is the top 5 program.  When Saban leaves, they will be a 8 win University again.  Not enough in state talent.  Notre Dame is not a top 5 program in 2013 either.  Again, they have to recruit Nationally to be consistent, just as they have shown this year.

It is all about recruiting pockets.  Saban is the exception.  California, Texas, Florida, Georgia, Ohio produce the recruits.  Any school that is a car drive away from these pockets have a shot, but they must sign from these pockets, and these pockets have to be a car drive way to be consistent.


----------



## riprap (Dec 17, 2013)

HuntDawg said:


> Obviously you do not understand the recruiting process.  The state of Georgia did not have near the amount of in state talent in numbers when Dooley was here.  The Atlanta Metro area has exploded with population growth in the last 15 years.  This means much more talent than the Atlanta of 20 years ago.
> 
> Example, look at the Metro Atlanta High Schools now when it comes to State Championships in the higher classifications.  it is dominated by metro Atlanta, unlike 20 years ago and before.  this means one thing, and one thing only.  The talent is in Metro Atlanta, which no other SEC school has.
> 
> ...



You also have to look at the amount of sure win cupcakes games that Dooley did not have.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 17, 2013)

HuntDawg said:


> Obviously you do not understand the recruiting process.  The state of Georgia did not have near the amount of in state talent in numbers when Dooley was here.  The Atlanta Metro area has exploded with population growth in the last 15 years.  This means much more talent than the Atlanta of 20 years ago.
> 
> Example, look at the Metro Atlanta High Schools now when it comes to State Championships in the higher classifications.  It is dominated by metro Atlanta, unlike 20 years ago and before.  This means one thing, and one thing only.  The talent is in Metro Atlanta, which no other SEC school has.
> 
> ...



For one, Richt won SEC titles in 2002 and 2005.  Kind of disappointing that I, the Tech fan, have to tell you, the UGA fan, that.

For someone who doesn't even know that, its kinda tough to hear you tell me I don't know anything about recruiting.

Alabama has more National Titles than any other school.  They won National Titles before Nick Saban and they will win when he's gone.  Yes, they had down years before Saban got there.  Kind of like UGA's down years with Goff and Donnan.  And maybe like all of those 7-4 seasons Dooley had.

Regardless of that, we aren't talking about top 5 programs.  We are talking about top 5 jobs.  Alabama and Notre Dame are certainly top 5 jobs regardless of their W-L records.


----------



## HuntDawg (Dec 17, 2013)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Top 5 jobs in no order:  Alabama, Notre Dame, Southern Cal, Texas, and probably Ohio State.
> 
> Next tier, again in no order, includes Florida State, Michigan, Oklahoma, Nebraska, LSU, Florida, Miami, Auburn, and Georgia, among about 5 or 10 others.
> 
> ...



Let me ask you this?  other than Notre Dame, who is not in a conference, which of the schools you mentioned would keep their coach after 9 season with out a Conference Title?

Waiting?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 17, 2013)

None of those other schools have to play Alabama, LSU, Florida, South Carolina, and now Missouri and Texas A&M, so its tough to answer.  

If Ohio State wasn't winning the watered down Big 10, yeah, there'd be a big problem.

But not all schedules are equal.

But again, UGA is not in the same tier as Ohio State, Alabama, Notre Dame Southern Cal, and Texas.  You may think they are, but they're not.


----------



## riprap (Dec 17, 2013)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> But again, UGA is not in the same tier as Ohio State, Alabama, Notre Dame Southern Cal, and Texas.  You may think they are, but they're not.



What makes you say that, history? There is only one, maybe two that have better athletes than UGA. How many titles have those schools won (other than bama) since UGA in 1980? One a piece?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 17, 2013)

HuntDawg said:


> Mack Brown said it best this weekend. He coached at school that has the potential and expectation to be in the top 5 every year. He did it for a while, but could not do it anymore. He said Texas deserved better.
> 
> Hats off to a man who knows where his program should be, and where it currently is.
> 
> ...



How can you expect a team to consistently be in the top 5 when they play an SEC schedule?


----------



## HuntDawg (Dec 17, 2013)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> For one, Richt won SEC titles in 2002 and 2005.  Kind of disappointing that I, the Tech fan, have to tell you, the UGA fan, that.
> 
> For someone who doesn't even know that, its kinda tough to hear you tell me I don't know anything about recruiting.
> 
> ...



As you can see I made a typing error and changed it. Smart phone not so smart all the time.


----------



## HuntDawg (Dec 17, 2013)

SpotandStalk said:


> How can you expect a team to consistently be in the top 5 when they play an SEC schedule?



Saban seems to get it done. Spurrier got it done at Florida. OK, how about top 10. Is that asking too much from a state that produces so much talent?


----------



## HuntDawg (Dec 17, 2013)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> None of those other schools have to play Alabama, LSU, Florida, South Carolina, and now Missouri and Texas A&M, so its tough to answer.
> 
> If Ohio State wasn't winning the watered down Big 10, yeah, there'd be a big problem.
> 
> ...



You are correct. UGA is not a top tier team. That is my whole argument. There is no excuse to not be a top tier team with the amount of talent here.

Why is that so hard to Understand? Look at Miami of the 80's. They got the right guy to recruit South Florida. They are now considered a top tier program, not because of their current record, but because of the recruiting advantage.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 18, 2013)

HuntDawg said:


> Saban seems to get it done. Spurrier got it done at Florida. OK, how about top 10. Is that asking too much from a state that produces so much talent?



There aren't many Saban's out there. 

I see no reason Uga couldn't consistently be in the top 10.


----------



## locknut (Dec 18, 2013)

Under Richt, UGA has finished in the top 10 in 7 seasons.  Please define consistent.  Thanks.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 18, 2013)

HuntDawg said:


> You are correct. UGA is not a top tier team. That is my whole argument. There is no excuse to not be a top tier team with the amount of talent here.
> 
> Why is that so hard to Understand? Look at Miami of the 80's. They got the right guy to recruit South Florida. They are now considered a top tier program, not because of their current record, but because of the recruiting advantage.



Whatever UGA is right now, they are because Mark Richt made them so.

They were an also-ran for 15 years before that.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 18, 2013)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> They were an also-ran for 15 years before that.



You are far too generous. We weren't even in the running for also-ran during those years. We were just another college football program.


----------



## HuntDawg (Dec 19, 2013)

locknut said:


> Under Richt, UGA has finished in the top 10 in 7 seasons.  Please define consistent.  Thanks.



Consistently out of the top 10 in 5 of the last 6 years. Texas fans and Mack Brown saw the light. Why can't UGA?

Do you believe we will finish in the top 10 next year? Make that 6 out of the last 7 this time next year.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 19, 2013)

HuntDawg said:


> Consistently out of the top 10 in 5 of the last 6 years. Texas fans and Mack Brown saw the light. Why can't UGA?
> 
> Do you believe we will finish in the top 10 next year? Make that 6 out of the last 7 this time next year.



With whom would you replace CMR?


----------



## flowingwell (Dec 19, 2013)

HuntDawg said:


> Saban seems to get it done. Spurrier got it done at Florida. OK, how about top 10. Is that asking too much from a state that produces so much talent?



If my math is correct, Richt still has a few more years to equal Spurrier and his stellar record of 1 national title in 19 years at UF and SC.


----------



## HuntDawg (Dec 22, 2013)

Paymaster said:


> With whom would you replace CMR?



These are names that would take the job if the money is right.

Charlie Strong (Louisville)
Kingsbury (Texas Tech)
Franklin (Vandy)
Smart (Bama)

I would go after a proven Head Coach before I went after a coordinator.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 30, 2013)

HuntDawg said:


> I can't believe people even opened this thread. Richt would not be considered for a split second for a top 5 job, which he already has, but seems to keep us in the top 25 fairly consistently.
> 
> Will Bobo get a call? Sure, when you know what freezes over.
> 
> ...



Actually, your thread title was correct.  Richt did receive a request for an interview by the University of Texas, but he declined.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 30, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Actually, your thread title was correct.  Richt did receive a request for an interview by the University of Texas, but he declined.



 But, rex theres no way. I like the way a Tech fan gave him a history lesson on UGA fb.... SMH!!


----------



## HuntDawg (Dec 30, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Actually, your thread title was correct.  Richt did receive a request for an interview by the University of Texas, but he declined.



Says who?


----------



## HuntDawg (Dec 30, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> But, rex theres no way. I like the way a Tech fan gave him a history lesson on UGA fb.... SMH!!



As I stated afterwords. My phone changed the number as I posted it. What ever. UGA fans seem to be happy with the coach that keeps us in the top 25 constantly. No other major university would keep a coach around for 13 years with what Richt has produced the last 6 of those 13 years. 

Show me a program that has kept someone with the record he has over the last 5 years.


----------



## biggdogg (Dec 30, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Actually, your thread title was correct.  Richt did receive a request for an interview by the University of Texas, but he declined.



^^^This, as reported by ESPN late last week.

And just for the record, if the the great and immortal Vince Dooley hadn't stumbled on Hershel Walker, his tenure wouldn't even be remotely comparable to Richt's.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 30, 2013)

HuntDawg said:


> As I stated afterwords. My phone changed the number as I posted it. What ever. UGA fans seem to be happy with the coach that keeps us in the top 25 constantly. No other major university would keep a coach around for 13 years with what Richt has produced the last 6 of those 13 years.
> 
> Show me a program that has kept someone with the record he has over the last 5 years.



Again as ponted out by the tech fan we sucked before Richt got there and Dooley rode the pine with Hershal. Now, if you to continue this please post a spread sheet or something so we can mull through some data because your not making any sense. Richt put this program on the map plain and simple and anyone that argues that doesnt have a clue.  Richt is consistent,,, may be 10 win consistent but better than Dooley, Goff, Donnan and so on... Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Dec 30, 2013)

Dooley last 6 years w/o Herscel vs Richt:

Richt: 55-24

Dooley: 50-18-4

That's with fewer games and 1 less cupcake, Go Dawgs!


----------



## HuntDawg (Dec 30, 2013)

biggdogg said:


> ^^^This, as reported by ESPN late last week.
> 
> And just for the record, if the the great and immortal Vince Dooley hadn't stumbled on Hershel Walker, his tenure wouldn't even be remotely comparable to Richt's.



Dooley was way over rated as well. I never said Dooley was great. Heck, he hired a running backs coach to take his spot. Not a very smart move.

As far as Richt compared to other UGA coaches. Who cares? Why are we comparing him to other losers? 

The metro Atlanta area has been producing blue chip athletes bonkers compared to just 15 years ago. 

There are only 2 other schools that have the amount of talent with in a 1.5 car ride. Miami, and USC.


----------



## riprap (Dec 30, 2013)

Stafford and Richt getting back together would be sweet.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 31, 2013)

Regarding the Texas job, I thought this was an interesting comment, one that you rarely here a school say-

In his first public comments since the search to replace Mack Brown began, Patterson declined to say whether Texas' list of candidates is growing or shrinking.

"There's a lot of interest," he said. "There's interest that's sincere, and there's interest that's, 'Help me get a better contract.'"


Listening to UT folks, you'd think that EVERYONE wants to be the coach of the Longhorns, when in reality, many just want to use them to better their contract at their existing school.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2013)

riprap said:


> Dooley last 6 years w/o Herscel vs Richt:
> 
> Richt: 55-24
> 
> ...



Post the sched of the last 6 for both.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 31, 2013)

Last six years:

Dooley 50-18-4.....SEC 25-11
Richt 55-26...........SEC 32-16

With the addition of a game, and the addition of an SECCG, there were more opportunities for CMR to win and lose. The point of argument between the two could be SEC record, which CMR has fared much better at.


----------



## riprap (Dec 31, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> Last six years:
> 
> Dooley 50-18-4.....SEC 25-11
> Richt 55-26...........SEC 32-16
> ...



SEC win percentage:

Dooley:69.4%

Richt: 66.6%


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 31, 2013)

25% increase in schedule would also increase exponentially the opportunity for W/L. The margin of error is still less than 3% This leaves the field level.


----------



## riprap (Dec 31, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> 25% increase in schedule would also increase exponentially the opportunity for W/L. The margin of error is still less than 3% This leaves the field level.



I just saw where some had put on here that Dooley didn't do anything without Herschel. Looks like the numbers are pretty close. What about numbers for Richt without David Greene? You can take away a lot of wins from a coach if you take away the games when he had his greatest player. Interested to see what A & M does without Johnny.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 31, 2013)

I think HW helped propel UGA's ability to recruit great RB's for a while, and that helped us more than anything. May be  Dooley & Erk coud just fund great running backs? But whatever, I personally think the next couple of years are pretty bright for UGA.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 1, 2014)

Lot of - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - in this thread.  We were one play shy of the National Championship last year.  We were one bone head play from beating the team at home that is playing for the NC this year.  But for injuries, there is a very good chance we would be in the NC this year.

Mark did get unfocused for a couple of years, but the last three, the has been focused and it shows. 

Anyone who doesn't think UGA is not a top tier program is crazier than a peach orchard boar.


----------



## HuntDawg (Jan 1, 2014)

Our Head Coach, or General Manager if you will was unfocused, and we paid him 50k per week? Well, I guess we see where our fan base is on the "Great One".

Next year will be 9 years with out a conference title. Name me another top 20 University that would keep a coach with zero National Titles and no conference title in 9 years?

I can not think of one.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2014)

Dooley was mediocre at best... The last 6 years mean nothing you have to compare the ling haul of each career. I would also like to think the sec the last 6 years was a whole tuffer conf the last 6 of Richts than Dooley, arguing that would be ignorant.... Now Go Dawgs!


----------



## HuntDawg (Jan 1, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Dooley was mediocre at best... The last 6 years mean nothing you have to compare the ling haul of each career. I would also like to think the sec the last 6 years was a whole tuffer conf the last 6 of Richts than Dooley, arguing that would be ignorant.... Now Go Dawgs!



I respectfully have to disagree with the time line of a career. The amount of work as a head coach has changed over the last 20 years. A coach has about 10 years at the same place before he has started the decline. Too much pressure and too much information out there available to the armchair quarterback.

10 years, and it is pretty much over in one place 99% of the time now days.

This is one of the reasons I believe Right is done here as far as ever winning it all. Heck, I truelly believe he will leave UGA one day with 2 SEC championships total. Both gotten in his first 5 years.


----------



## ribber (Jan 1, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> Lot of - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - in this thread.  We were one play shy of the National Championship last year.  We were one bone head play from beating the team at home that is playing for the NC this year.  But for injuries, there is a very good chance we would be in the NC this year.
> 
> Mark did get unfocused for a couple of years, but the last three, the has been focused and it shows.
> 
> Anyone who doesn't think UGA is not a top tier program is crazier than a peach orchard boar.


No way we were in the hunt for a NC this year with that Defense, injuries or not. 
And yes, UGA is a top tier program, but it's not translating to wins on the field.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 1, 2014)

ribber said:


> No way we were in the hunt for a NC this year with that Defense, injuries or not.
> And yes, UGA is a top tier program, but it's not translating to wins on the field.





Auburn was 14th in the SEC in total defense this year.  Yes, even that horrible UGA defense was ranked ahead of them...at 10.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 1, 2014)

I'd say that UGA is a top 5 program in terms of resources, a top 10ish program in reality, and a top 20 in terms of putting those resources to work for the program. I'm not going to bother looking up the link but there was a recent study (last few weeks) done that, once again, had UGA second to only Texas in net profits. That same study had us in the middle of the pack in terms of spending in the SEC. Who was first? Auburn. Coincidence that they are playing for the BCS? UGA has every single resource it takes to be a top five program more often than not but the powers that be in Athens are happy to be in the green, have good but not great teams, and keep a clean nose. As long as that is the case UGA will be what UGA is.

Instate talent = top 5
Financial resources = top 5
Willingness to put those financial resources to work = top 20

The problem is much bigger than Mark Richt.


----------



## Double Cluck (Jan 1, 2014)

Who do you get to replace Richt? Conference Titles and National Titles are nice but how did that work out for Chiznik?  Who in the SEC has won Conference Titles in the last 20 years? LSU and you don't hear much about them getting rid of their coach. Tn and they got rid of him. How is that working? Bama and now everyone thinks that is normal and should win one every year. Bama fan will probably be screaming for Nicks head if he dont win another in the next 2 or 3 years. USC, look at them now. Oklahoma, Fla, Texas all are top programs but most want another coach or have gotten one and gotten worse. FSU is back and that took awhile after they ran off Bobby. Georgia is due but still a top 5 program in my mind. Heck FSU only won two and Bobby was there for how long? One of those was pretty much a gift. Miami and OSU, Georgia would clean their clock. 

So back to my question, who do you get to replace Richt? The coach with something like 100 + wins in the last decade or so. 


BTW not a Ga. fan or a SEC homer.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 1, 2014)

Dantonio...

But UGA isn't getting rid of Richt and they wouldn't spend the sort of money needed to lure Dantonio away so it's all pie in the sky anyway.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 1, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> I'd say that UGA is a top 5 program in terms of resources, a top 10ish program in reality, and a top 20 in terms of putting those resources to work for the program. I'm not going to bother looking up the link but there was a recent study (last few weeks) done that, once again, had UGA second to only Texas in net profits. That same study had us in the middle of the pack in terms of spending in the SEC. Who was first? Auburn. Coincidence that they are playing for the BCS? UGA has every single resource it takes to be a top five program more often than not but the powers that be in Athens are happy to be in the green, have good but not great teams, and keep a clean nose. As long as that is the case UGA will be what UGA is.
> 
> Instate talent = top 5
> Financial resources = top 5
> ...



Yes, it's absolutely a coincidence that Auburn is playing in the BCS.  A fluke play against UGA (not to mention the play against Bama) and this conversation is moot.  

So, what would more spending get us?  UGA already pays plenty in coaches salaries, we aren't lacking good recruits, our facilities are great and the only reason we don't have an indoor practice facility is due to lack of real estate...but I hear that an indoor facility is in the works.  So, what would spending more have done for UGA this year?  

Where are FSU, Alabama, Baylor, Oregon, Ohio State, Notre Dame and Texas on this list?

I'd be interested to see the list.


----------



## Double Cluck (Jan 1, 2014)

You think Dantonio is better than Richt? I respect that but they seem more equal to me. With Dantonio not really showing the consistency that Richt has shown yet. That is a good choice I think. It will take a great coach to replace Richt. Is Ga fan ready to roll the dice?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 1, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Dantonio...
> 
> But UGA isn't getting rid of Richt and they wouldn't spend the sort of money needed to lure Dantonio away so it's all pie in the sky anyway.



Dantonio's stats from MSU-
2007- 7-5
2008- 9-4 (lost to UGA in Capital One Bowl)
2009- 6-7
2010- 11-2 (got crushed by Bama 49-7 in bowl game)
2011- 11-3 (beat UGA in triple overtime in bowl game)
2012- 7-6
2013- 11-1

Total- 62-28

Richt's record during same time period-
2007- 11-2
2008- 10-3
2009- 8-5
2010- 6-7
2011- 10-4
2012- 12-2
2013- 8-4

Total- 65-27


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 1, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Yes, it's absolutely a coincidence that Auburn is playing in the BCS.  A fluke play against UGA (not to mention the play against Bama) and this conversation is moot.
> 
> So, what would more spending get us?  UGA already pays plenty in coaches salaries, we aren't lacking good recruits, our facilities are great and the only reason we don't have an indoor practice facility is due to lack of real estate...but I hear that an indoor facility is in the works.  So, what would spending more have done for UGA this year?
> 
> ...



I'll see if I can dig up the list Rex. As far as Auburn... Fluke plays happen most every year to get a team in the NC. Ask Mt. Cody. 
Also, I never said that spending would have helped us "this year". This season was all about injuries. What I said was that in order to be a top 5 program over time UGA needs to align it's spending with it's revenue and it's in state talent. Not sure how anyone can argue against that.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 1, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Dantonio's stats from MSU-
> 2007- 7-5
> 2008- 9-4 (lost to UGA in Capital One Bowl)
> 2009- 6-7
> ...




It's about what he does with what he has Rex. Saban's record at MSU was fairly pedestrian too but anyone who watched his teams knew he was a great coach. He got matched up with two programs that are willing to put winning championships as a priority and is now considered one of the best ever.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 1, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> I'll see if I can dig up the list Rex. As far as Auburn... Fluke plays happen most every year to get a team in the NC. Ask Mt. Cody.
> Also, I never said that spending would have helped us "this year". This season was all about injuries. What I said was that in order to be a top 5 program over time UGA needs to align it's spending with it's revenue and it's in state talent. Not sure how anyone can argue against that.



I hear ya about the spending.  I'd like to see that list and know how the money is allocated.  Are some teams spending more (recently) to get more in line with UGA and thus their increase, or is it something different.  Auburn might still be spending money to pay off Chizik.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I hear ya about the spending.  I'd like to see that list and know how the money is allocated.  Are some teams spending more (recently) to get more in line with UGA and thus their increase, or is it something different.  Auburn might still be spending money to pay off Chizik.



Auburn is still paying off cheezit


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Auburn was 14th in the SEC in total defense this year.  Yes, even that horrible UGA defense was ranked ahead of them...at 10.



 Auburn has a good defense.  Check out the van gorder  thread.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 1, 2014)

This was last years report. I can't find this years but the point is the same. UGA doesn't spend with the big boys.

http://espn.go.com/blog/sec/post/_/id/64053/alabama-tops-sec-in-revenue

Six of the top 12 schools in total revenue were from the SEC. Alabama, Florida, Texas A&M, LSU, Auburn and Tennessee were all over $100 million in revenue. 

Below is a breakdown. The national rank is in parentheses: 

(4.) Alabama: $124,899,945 in revenue; $108,204,867 in expenses 

(5.) Florida: $120,772,106 in revenue; $105,102,198 in expenses 

(6.) Texas A&M: $119,702,222 in revenue; $81,792,118 in expenses 

(7.) LSU: $114,787,786 in revenue; $101,989,116 in expenses 

(10.) Auburn: $105,951,251 in revenue; $96,315,831 in expenses 

(12.) Tennessee: $102,884,286 in revenue; $101,292,015 in expenses 

(14.) Arkansas: $99,757,482 in revenue; $82,470,473 in expenses 

(18.) Georgia: $91,670,613 in revenue; $88,923,561 in expenses 

(19.) Kentucky: $88,373,452 in revenue; $84,929,819 in expenses 

(21.) South Carolina: $87,608,352 in revenue; $84,963,037 in expenses 

(38.) Mississippi State: $69,828,880 in revenue; $67,926,160 in expenses 

(51.) Ole Miss: $51,858,993 in revenue; $51,708,064 in expenses 

(52.) Missouri: $50,719,665 in revenue; $66,980,889 in expenses


----------



## across the river (Jan 1, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> These are names that would take the job if the money is right.
> 
> Charlie Strong (Louisville)
> Kingsbury (Texas Tech)
> ...



I would be willing to bet you not one of those names would take the Georgia job.  Strong just turned down NFL interviews.  Kingsbury wouldn't leave TT.  Franklin is a hot commodity and will have better options than UGA.   I have been told by a reliable source Smart wouldn't come back to UGA, but then even if he did I don't think you upgrade.   Saban runs the defense and Smart isn't a good as he appears.  I think all that he gets you is a Muschamp situation like Florida is in.  Now with that bing said, I don't think UGA ever wins the NC with Richt, but I honestly don't know who they could get to take them there.


----------



## HuntDawg (Jan 1, 2014)

Double Cluck said:


> Who do you get to replace Richt? Conference Titles and National Titles are nice but how did that work out for Chiznik?  Who in the SEC has won Conference Titles in the last 20 years? LSU and you don't hear much about them getting rid of their coach. Tn and they got rid of him. How is that working? Bama and now everyone thinks that is normal and should win one every year. Bama fan will probably be screaming for Nicks head if he dont win another in the next 2 or 3 years. USC, look at them now. Oklahoma, Fla, Texas all are top programs but most want another coach or have gotten one and gotten worse. FSU is back and that took awhile after they ran off Bobby. Georgia is due but still a top 5 program in my mind. Heck FSU only won two and Bobby was there for how long? One of those was pretty much a gift. Miami and OSU, Georgia would clean their clock.
> 
> So back to my question, who do you get to replace Richt? The coach with something like 100 + wins in the last decade or so.
> 
> ...



Charlie Strong, or Charlie Strong.


----------



## HuntDawg (Jan 1, 2014)

across the river said:


> I would be willing to bet you not one of those names would take the Georgia job.  Strong just turned down NFL interviews.  Kingsbury wouldn't leave TT.  Franklin is a hot commodity and will have better options than UGA.   I have been told by a reliable source Smart wouldn't come back to UGA, but then even if he did I don't think you upgrade.   Saban runs the defense and Smart isn't a good as he appears.  I think all that he gets you is a Muschamp situation like Florida is in.  Now with that bing said, I don't think UGA ever wins the NC with Richt, but I honestly don't know who they could get to take them there.



I do not think you guys are thinking about the jobs correctly. What makes a job desirable is the resources available. Resources, resources, resources. Not where the program currently stands.

There is only one job available right now that is better than UGA. Texas is the job to have that is available. Money and recruiting is what makes a job desirable. Texas has both.

UGA has both as well. Mark Richt has just not gotten it done with what is available, so to most, he has made the job not look as desirable.

Facts are facts. He is a short car drive from one of the top two recruiting bases in the nation. I am not saying that Atlanta has everything, but no other job in the nation offers the amount of talent with in a 1.5 hour drive, except maybe USC.

It is all about the recruits, and we have them litteraly in our back yard. He has turned the potential into what the average person to believe is mediocre.


----------



## ribber (Jan 1, 2014)

Why does everyone think no one wants to come to Athens?
Personally, I'd hate to see CMR go, but this notion that UGA can't attract a good coach is nonsense. Plenty of money and talent. They could probably get most anyone.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 1, 2014)

How much do you think UGA would be willing to spend on a HC?


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 1, 2014)

Bowl games prove which Teams have desire and effort to Win...

Our team played a typical game against a decent opponent, lack of emotion, not great effort and looked totally unprepared. Weak defense, Expected a miracle play to win...
We will stay mediocre until changes are made.


----------



## ribber (Jan 1, 2014)

Have no idea.
Point I'm making is, CMR can be replaced. Several on here seem to think that no coach would come here. It's a top 10 program with a wealth of talent in state. I mean, we're not talking about Vandy or Ga Tech


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 1, 2014)

Richt has lost control of Stanford's ability to win Rose Bowls!!! Fire him now!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 1, 2014)

ribber said:


> Have no idea.
> Point I'm making is, CMR can be replaced. Several on here seem to think that no coach would come here. It's a top 10 program with a wealth of talent in state. I mean, we're not talking about Vandy or Ga Tech



I agree to an extent. He can be replaced and I would be for it if I thought we would bring in a proven winner. The bar is about 5 Million these days for a proven championship caliber coach. UGA isn't going to spend that. The admins are happy with good but not great. Don't blame Richt. Blame those above him.

Here is what the new coach would face: can't sign as many players as rivals, spend 20 million a year less than the biggest spender in the SEC, much more strict discipline policies than most rivals, watch rivals take our disciplinary outcasts and make them the face of their program... not exactly a recipe for championships. The problem is much bigger than the current staff.


----------



## ribber (Jan 1, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> I agree to an extent. He can be replaced and I would be for it if I thought we would bring in a proven winner. The bar is about 5 Million these days for a proven championship caliber coach. UGA isn't going to spend that. The admins are happy with good but not great. Don't blame Richt. Blame those above him.
> 
> Here is what the new coach would face: can't sign as many players as rivals, spend 20 million a year less than the biggest spender in the SEC, much more strict discipline policies than most rivals, watch rivals take our disciplinary outcasts and make them the face of their program... not exactly a recipe for championships. The problem is much bigger than the current staff.


I agree with that, but I'd still say it's a desirable job for most coaches. I'd like to see them go after Shaw or Dantonio (rose bowl), though very unlikely.
I just can't understand why changes aren't made. Get tired of seeing undisciplined, unmotivated, and sloppy play year after year. No one is ever held accountable it seems. Anyway, Go Dawgs


----------

